# [X11] avoir plusieurs serveurs graphique

## xelif

Bonjour à tous, 

Aujourd'hui je me suis posé une question, je développe une application utilisant massivement les shaders, et mon ordinateur possède une carte graphique puissante, et une intégrée. Les deux biensur étant de marques totalement différentes (chipset intégré Intel, et carte graphique Nvidia)

Pour le moment, je n'utilise la carte intégrée, mais j'aimerai savoir si il était possible d'utiliser deux serveurs X en parrallèle et de partager mes traitements afin d'avoir les meilleures performances possibles. (Bien sur dans le cas ou j'arriverai à avoir les deux cartes graphiques actives en même temps en paramètrant correctement mon BIOS )

Quelles seraient les modifications à apporter aux paramètres de mon serveur? 

Comment envoyer une application s'éxécuter un serveur graphique particulier? 

En espérant avoir été clair je vous souhaite une bonne soirée à tous.

X3liF

----------

## Ey

2 serveurs X en meme temps ca necessiterait d'avoir 2 souris et 2 clavier, ce qui n'est probablement pas ce que tu cherches a faire, surtout que je ne suis pas persuade que les 2 accepteraient de s'afficher en meme temps car ils seraient quoi qu'il arrive sur 2 VTs differents.

Par contre tu peux configurer tes 2 cartes graphiques dans la conf de X. Le probleme de cette approche c'est que si tu as des drivers proprio avec leurs propres implementations de GLX les 2 drivers n'arriveront pas a en tirer partie.

----------

## xelif

 *Quote:*   

> 2 serveurs X en meme temps ca necessiterait d'avoir 2 souris et 2 clavier, ce qui n'est probablement pas ce que tu cherches a faire, surtout que je ne suis pas persuade que les 2 accepteraient de s'afficher en meme temps car ils seraient quoi qu'il arrive sur 2 VTs differents. 
> 
> 

 

qu'il s'affichent en meme temps ce n'est pas un problème, ca serait surtout pour faire des traitements d'analyse d'image offscreen, je cherche juste à tenter l'expérience pour peut être ouvrir d'autres perspectives à mon application actuelle. Le fait qu'il y ai un nombre de souris/claviers et ou qu'il ne s'affiche pas est donc pas un problème dans la mesure ou je ne me servirait que de l'acceleration graphique de la carte pour travailler et stocker des images en mémoire.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre tu peux configurer tes 2 cartes graphiques dans la conf de X. Le probleme de cette approche c'est que si tu as des drivers proprio avec leurs propres implementations de GLX les 2 drivers n'arriveront pas a en tirer partie.
> 
> 

 

Dans ce cas la ca veut dire pas d'acceleration sur un des serveurs X? malheuresement j'aimerai que les deux aient leurs pilotes proprio de preference afin de garantir les performances au niveau de l'execution des shaders.

----------

